# Acidic wheel cleaner - damage brake discs?



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have never used an acidic wheel cleaner, but in the show it off, someone used Tesco wheel cleaner and achieved good results. I think i should try this on my wheels as they are brown and brake dust is hard to shift from corners.

I spray it on the wheel, wait, aggitate and rinse thoroughly. What would happen if it goes on the brake discs. If it can shift brake dust, surely it'll damage the discs?  

Any help and advice is greatly appreciated  thanks

Also, I know lots of people use acidic wheel cleaners, but some take wheels off to do them properly, and some are a lot more skilled than me, lol


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

Will probably get some staining, as soon as you apply the brakes on first drive, marks gone.


----------



## Georgy (Mar 13, 2007)

I cant see them damaging them that much tbh, as said whatever marks that are left will be a slight bit of oxidiation(surface rust) on the disc and this will be taken off as soon as you drive it!
________
vaporizer reviews


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ok thanks for your help. I'm still a bit of a newbie, lol.


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

I've used the tesco wheel cleaner as a stop-gap and it's pretty mild stuff as far as wheel acid goes, used half a bottle of the stuff last week on two alloys (can't wait for my Meg's WB to turn up lol) with no ill effects to wheels, brakes etc.

judging by the V5 badge on your avatar you've got a golf/passat, in which case the factory alloys will easily stand up to a good scrub down with stronger acid than the tesco stuff (unless they're polished), so don't worry too much. Personally I'd try a more established wheel cleaner like Autoglym Clean Wheels, as it will probably be more effective.

Also, Meguiars Hot Rims is a good non-acidic wheel cleaner that you can use often, if you're in the market for something to keep the wheels looking good without being harsh.


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

My car is a golf with standard alloys - albeit kerbed by previous owner  . I'll try Autoglym clean wheels, as halfords have a 3for2 offer. Should you dilute this down or use it as it is?


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

Use it as it is. :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

davemarkey said:


> My car is a golf with standard alloys - albeit kerbed by previous owner  . I'll try Autoglym clean wheels, as halfords have a 3for2 offer. Should you dilute this down or use it as it is?


Autoglym Clean Wheels is Top Stuff!! Won't be Dissapointed 

Gaz


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

if you fancy trying meguiars wheel brightener then im running a group buy on here, will work out cheaper than AG clean wheels....


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

The staining on the brakes disc's will come off as soon as you drive the car and apply the brakes< nothing to worry about


----------

